# Übertrager



## Camu (26 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserer Beckhoff Steuerung befinden sich auch Übertrager. Soweit ich das nun verstanden habe, sind die dafür das die Spannung und die Stromstärke welche aus dem Dimmer kommt in einen Bereich gebracht wird welchen die Klemme noch verträgt. Ist das so weit richtig?

Dann sind die Übertrager noch in verschiedene Klassen unterteilt. Hat ein Übertrager mit dem Verhältnis von 2.5 dann die Eigenschaft das auf der einen Seite 25A sind und auf der anderen dann 10A? Oder kann man das nicht so einfach sagen?

Danke schon mal

Wünsch noch ein schönes Restwochenende


----------



## thomass5 (26 Juni 2011)

Wenn du nen genauen Typ und auch so noch ein paar mehr Infos hättest wäre es leichter dir zu helfen.
Thomas


----------



## Camu (26 Juni 2011)

Die sind von der MBS AG laut dem Angebot Stromwandler Klasse 0,5.

Wenn mich mein Gehirn nicht ganz im Stich lässt, sind es die WSK 40 Wickelstromwandler.

*WSK 40, Wickel-Stromwandler*

  			 												Wickel-Stromwandler für Primär-Nennströme von 1 A bis 30 A  mit einem Sekundär-Nennstrom von 5 A oder 1 A (optional 2 A), in den  Genauigkeitsklassen 0,5 und 1.


Therm. Nenndauerstrom Icth: 1,0 x IN
Therm. Nennkurzzeitstrom Ith: 60 x IN, 1 Sek.
Max. Betriebsspannung Um: 0,72 kV
Isolationsprüfspannung: 3 kV, Ueff, 50 Hz, 1 Min.
Nenn-Frequenz: 50 Hz
Isolierstoffklasse: E


----------



## element. (27 Juni 2011)

Das sind Messwandler. Normal steht das tatsächliche Übersetzungsverhältnis drauf, zb 100/5A = bei 100A durch den zu messenden Leiter kriegst Du 5A an den Messklemmen des Wandlers.


----------



## Camu (27 Juni 2011)

Ja da steht zum Beispiel 2.5 | 1, sprich wenn da 5A ankommen macht der darauf 2A. Also doch einfach zum umrechnen.

Besteht dein ein großer Unterschied zwischen Übertrager und Messwandler?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## element. (28 Juni 2011)

Frei raus hätte ich gesagt, Messwandler und Übertrager ist dasselbe. Im Grunde genommen beides ein Trafo. 
Der Messwandler ist im Prinzip ein Ringkerntrafo, bei dem die Lastwicklung nur eine Windung hat.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messwandler

Messt Ihr da wirklich so hohe Ströme mit der Beckhoff Steuerung? Welche Hardware verwendet Ihr da?
Oder ist noch ein Gerät dazwischen, das die 5A auf 0...10V oder sowas umsetzt?


----------



## Camu (28 Juni 2011)

Naja die Messwandler bringen das ganze ja nach unten oder? Die höchsten Ströme die auftreten sind so im 10A Bereich, Klemme verträgt glaub 1A. Ein Kanal ist schon kaputt gegangen, fließt halt doch etwas mehr bei einem Kurzschluss 

Im Endeffekt haben wir verschiedene Verbraucher, welche über einen Dimmer geregelt werden. Mit den Leistungsmessklemmen messen wir halt das ganze und regeln entsprechend auch über DMX dann die Dimmer.

Dazwischen sind dann halt die Messwandler.


----------



## mariob (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
hier ist erstmal ein Beckhoff Mensch gefragt, ich kann mir das so nicht vorstellen, wenn das so gebaut ist ist das hochgradigst dilettantisch, es sei denn Beckhoff hat hier spezielle Eingänge die das von Haus aus können. Was ich nicht glaube, aber was ist schon unmöglich...
Um das ganze mal aufzudröseln, es gibt Stromwandler, was Du beschrieben hast ist einer, diese setzen einen zu messenden Strom meist normiert auf 0 - 5A um. Es gibt auch andere Normen, 1 A ist auch gebräuchlich. Messwandler werden diese auch genannt, ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob diese Begriffe eine Definition haben.
So, und dann haben wir das Meßgerät, in Deinem Falle die SPS mit Ihrem Eingangsmodul, ei normales Eingangsmodul kennt normierte Größen 0-20, 4-20 mA, oder 0-10V (die häufigsten). Durch den Zyklus der SPS wirst Du bei direkter Anschaltung des Stromwandlers mit dem 50 Hz Sinus nur Müll erhalten. Weiterhin dürften Dir die Eingänge zerstört werden und unter Umständen die Stromwandler abbrennen. Diese MÜSSEN IMMER kurzgeschlossen betrieben werden, deswegen gibt es z.B.Wandlerklemmen.
Solltest Du keine speziellen Eingänge an der Beckhoff haben, die den Wandlern diese Bedingungen zur Verfügung stellt, müssen zwangsläufig Meßumformer vorhanden sein die aus Deinen meinetwegen 0-1A 4-20mA machen, und gleichzeitig aus den 50Hz eine saubere 0Hz (blöde ausgedrückt) Meßgröße machen.


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (29 Juni 2011)

Servus mariob,

er braucht eben keinen Messumformer, sondern nur Stromwandler XX/1A wenn er klever ist und z.B. diese Klemme einsetzt: "EL3403"

Gruß FA


----------



## Camu (29 Juni 2011)

Genau die EL3403 kommt zum Einsatz.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (29 Juni 2011)

Servus Camu,

dann nimm halt Messwandler z.B. von MBS mit z.B. 50/1A und fädle deinen Primärleiter 5x durch um auf den Messbereich 0..10 A (primär) um somit sekundär auf 0..1 A zu kommen, die dann an der EL3403 angeschlossen werden können.

Gruß FA


----------



## Camu (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo F-A,

der Schrank steht ja schon und wurde auch nach unseren Anforderungen ausgelegt. Nur ändern sich unsere Anforderungen (sprich mehr Lasten), also müssen auch neue Übertrager her. Wollte halt nur sicher gehen das ich das ganze halbwegs auch verstehe 

Gruß Camu


----------

